# Nibo Old Boy lighter copy



## agony (Sep 27, 2007)

Saw these on eBay, and was wondering if anyone has tried one. I have a zippo pipe lighter on the way, but these look nice.
Opinions? Recommendations? Skip over it and save more money for a real Old Boy?


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

i was just on the phone with someone a few days back, they have one, and said it was crap.

not my opinion, you can dismiss it as hearsay...

i was generously sent the real Corona Old Boy last year during Secret Pipe Santa festivus festivities... whatever it is... great lighter, best one i've ever owned. i know its a LOT more pricey... i think JohnnyFlake just posted a link on where to buy them, cheapest prices i've ever seen.


----------



## TimB (May 18, 2006)

I love my Corona Old Boy, sometimes you get what you pay for...


----------



## DubintheDam (Jun 5, 2007)

I bought two cheapish pipe lighters, both started to go after a few weeks, so I went and bought myself a Pipe Magie by Corona, well worth the money. My advice, stay away from cheap copies, and from the research I've done on the web, Corona's are one of the most reliable and best value (apart from Zippo's) around.


----------



## physiognomy (Feb 6, 2007)

The Nibo is ok for the price in my opinion, but I would wait and upgrade if the Corona fits your budget... 

Here's my take on the Nibo - Feels well made, good weight in the hand. Only obvious plastic is the flame adjustment wheel. It was pretty clear from the start that the flint it comes with is crap. I switched it out for one from a zippo & it lit much better. Also, reversing the spring (metal nib away from flint) gives a better spark & lights more reliably. Fuel tank is small... Initially, being a newb & relighting after every 2nd puff, it ran out of gas before the end of one bowl. Now I can probably get it to last through at least 2, maybe 3 bowls at best. Performance with a slight breeze is ok (better than my Bently lighter), & I've had luck lighting in some decent wind by shielding the bowl with my hand. As long as it lasts me through the winter I'll be pretty happy with my $20 Nibo for the time being...


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

wow, they run out of fuel that fast?? the Corona will hold a ton of fuel, normally lasts me 2 weeks of smoking.


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

IHT said:


> wow, they run out of fuel that fast?? the Corona will hold a ton of fuel, normally lasts me 2 weeks of smoking.


same here - I get a good 2 weeks smoking both pipes and cigars. Wife uses it sometimes for her cigs as well...


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

Since I got my corona old boy I haven't carried another lighter. If its windy I'll use a torch for a stogie but otherwise stogies and my pipes get the old boy. 

I haven't tried the nibo knock-off but if you really watch ebay or some estores you can get some great deals on the corona old boy. I got mine (flat black) for about $70.00.

I've had this lighter for many months now and I've only had to refill this baby once. I guess I don't smoke as much as some of these chimneys  J/K


----------

